# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Gods Tower [heavy metal, pagan]

## Vanya

*Gods Tower*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Жанры:
1989 - 1992 - дэз\трэш-метал
1992 - 2002 - дум-метал,паган-метал,фолк-метал

Откуда:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], Гомель

Псевдоним:
Chemical Warfare

Состав: 
Александр Ураков † — гитара
Лесли Найф — вокал
Юрий Сивцов — бас, бэк-вокал
Владислав Сальцевич — ударные
Дмитрий Овчинников — клавишные

Gods Tower (русск. Башня Богов) — англоязычная белорусская метал-группа, игравшая в стиле фолк-дум-метал. Группа образовалась в 1989 году под названием Chemical Warfare, которое в конце 1992 года было заменено на существующее. Существует мнение, что группа была предтечей языческого движения в странах СНГ. По словам самих участников группы, они исполняли славянский языческий doom heavy metal.

Концепция и идеология

По мнению Лесли Найфа, вокалиста группы, группа должна иметь определённую идеологическую направленность, однако последняя не должна занимать доминирующего положения. В отличие от тех, кто определяет идеологию группы как языческую, Лесли Найф, который, по его же словам, является славянским националистом, определяет её как славянский ведизм — свобода духа, гордое национальное самосознание, патриотизм и готовность самопожертвования во имя своей Родины.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Группа распалась 16 июля 2002 года, когда скончался Александр Ураков, лидер, гитарист и композитор группы.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] <- каверы Gods Tower на группы типа Black Sabbath, Europe, АРИЯ и т.д.

Всё аудио в .mp4/48 kbps/44100 khz :ah:

----------

